# Any idea where the mains fuse may be for the fridge?



## rogher (Dec 17, 2006)

My fridge does not seem to work with mains electricty.
If there's an isolator switch, what does it look like and where might it be (on Integra 636LS)?
It works on gas OK (I've no idea if it works on 12V).
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Roger


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fridge*

Hello there,

If it is CBE Equipment then it may be wired as part of the 240v sockets as ours is (was, I changed it for our inverter wiring).

However, if it is not working on 240v but is operating on 12v & Gas then the mains 240v heater may have blown or worse, though unlikey the Electronic PCB unitis faulty.

I would suggest you check there is 240v present at the fridge and if so check the heater for continuity. If you have 240v and the heater is open circuit then that is definately the problem. However, if you have 240v and the heater is not O/C then do not rule the heater out.

If you need any more help, please ask.

Trev.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Or on many vans the mains side of the fridge comes through the same 5 amp circuit breaker that feeds the on-board charger and mains lights.
The 10 amp breaker feeds the mains sockets.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Circuit*



CliveMott said:


> Or on many vans the mains side of the fridge comes through the same 5 amp circuit breaker that feeds the on-board charger and mains lights.
> The 10 amp breaker feeds the mains sockets.


Thanks Clive, thats what I meant to state, same circuit as the battery charger. NOT 240v sockets as I mentioned.

The problem when I wired our inverter into the mains on our van was that the fridge thought we were on external mains hook-up and worse still so did the battery charger!.

Trev.


----------

